# Internet Speeds



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Go to www.speedtest.net to check yours!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

wtf connection are you on?

i got 6200kbps down and 680 up. im on cable through a 100mbps wireless router.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Can we say Slow


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> wtf connection are you on?
> 
> i got 6200kbps down and 680 up. im on cable through a 100mbps wireless router.


You think that is good? Check this one out...









This one isn't fair though because the testing server is so close


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Aaronic said:


> wtf connection are you on?
> 
> i got 6200kbps down and 680 up. im on cable through a 100mbps wireless router.


You think that is good? Check this one out...

View attachment 173327


This one isn't fair though because the testing server is so close
[/quote]

Thats not your house speed, you gotta be at work. Thats a T3 connection.

Here is my laptop, wireless connection.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

haha work isp sucks


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

1st Server

2nd Server

From my house

How do I show it directly instead of clicking?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

well post from home when I get there.










That's my speed from across the world.


----------



## dorianc204 (Mar 12, 2007)

WORK COMP/ISP NOT BAD


----------



## Big-Kev (Mar 29, 2008)

Nothing special hear.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Nick G said:


> wtf connection are you on?
> 
> i got 6200kbps down and 680 up. im on cable through a 100mbps wireless router.


You think that is good? Check this one out...

View attachment 173327


This one isn't fair though because the testing server is so close
[/quote]

Thats not your house speed, you gotta be at work. Thats a T3 connection.

Here is my laptop, wireless connection.


[/quote]

Much faster connection than a T3 my friend. My internet speed is limited by the 100mbps network I am connected on


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

What kind of connection do you have?

Nick G, you too.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

23,387 DL

3,951 UL


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

maknwar said:


> What kind of connection do you have?
> 
> Nick G, you too.


A whole bunch of different high end connections with a 15 Gbps capacity


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

im curious to see what mine is at home. i got that new at&t crap

/will post results when i get home


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

that was my work computer. its fuckin FAST. it kinda has to be though cus we work with companies in other countries, im almost scared to try my home computer haha.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

those were some crazy speeds, I wish I had those at my house. I will post some speeds at my computer, directly connected to internet.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Mine sucks lately. I twas 400 down and 35 up. Maybe some dumb contractor decided that he didn't need to call before he dug! SLOW INTERNET SUCKS!!!!!!


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

ShoalNotShark said:


> Mine sucks lately. I twas 400 down and 35 up. Maybe some dumb contractor decided that he didn't need to call before he dug! SLOW INTERNET SUCKS!!!!!!


Wow. I would fall asleep waiting for pages to load.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I pretty much do. Its BS. its been this way for a week or so now for everyone in this building even the campus's internet is slow. so im guessing there having some sort of difficulties with it.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ Contact the president of the internet.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

The internet around here just got bought out by Knology and all you ever get is a fricken computer from those guys when you call, and i hate that. The IT guys at school are already working on it so ill probably just figure it out from them since there on the same system with the same problems.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Hooray for Comcast. I'll see what my main work gives me tomorrow. I know the other schools I work at are painfully slow.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Sweet i got a decent speed that time! Now explain a difference like that in less than 2 hours time.

 Now that? WTF? I spose wait another 10 min and it will crap out again


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

13540 DL
1440 UL


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)




----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Here is mine at home, it's a laptop on wireless.










Not bad fo the cheapest DSL that SBC offers. $15 bucks a month.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Here's my speed to and from new zealand


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Mine


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Here's mine:


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

internet at home doesnt seem like its all that much slower than the one at work, guess its not....


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Comcast


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Looks like I'm top 10. Ya!









But whats up with the SUPERfast connections that some of you have?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Looks like I'm top 10. Ya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no idea. This is just plain old comcast that I have.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)




----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

I was lookin at some of the global stats; who would've thought that Africa has the slowest internet connection speeds out of all the continents?







(besides Antarctica)


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Scrappy said:


> Looks like I'm top 10. Ya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no idea. This is just plain old comcast that I have.
[/quote]

I have comcast too. Mine appears to be the fastest comcast connection from what I saw. They upped the 6mbps speed to 12 here in the twin cities without raising the price. I know this is the first market to get the boost.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

mine is faster in the morning..... odd but i guess it makes sense.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

nick, you are the server. Looks at those speeds!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

verizon fios on laptop wireless


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

laptop during the day, my upload speeds suck.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

to india


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

school hardline. Still sux


----------



## Orracle (Feb 7, 2008)

laptop of wireless, where is the upload speed at?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

ShoalNotShark said:


>


not to derail but sioux falls is where i was born, haha, funny. you are closer to it than i have been since i was 6 months old.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Orracle said:


> laptop of wireless, where is the upload speed at?


It's in the right-hand side of the pic you just uploaded...


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Cable Modems Rule


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Nick G said:


>


not to derail but sioux falls is where i was born, haha, funny. you are closer to it than i have been since i was 6 months old.
[/quote]

Not to derail further but....

How did you end up getting born where the men are men, and the sheep are scared?

which hospital Avera Mckennan or Souix Valley (stanfords now)???


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Damn it!
I swore that I posted my speed here.

I wanted to compare being I upgraded my service...guess not.

I guess it isn't too bad



I just tested it with Pandora on, searching google and opening some files....would that affect the outcome?

I ask b/c It was better this time at 25.16 download that time.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^^^^I have no clue what that means if someone can just say Good, Okay, or Bad. Thanks.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

View attachment 193044


It should be noted that I have Verizon FIOS...My roommate and I have the fastest, highest speed package possible...However, I don't think I max out anywhere near that potential!..


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

speakyourmind said:


> ^^^^I have no clue what that means if someone can just say Good, Okay, or Bad. Thanks.


^^^Decent down. Pretty crappy up. Great ping.


This is coming from my eee pc while streaming video from the server

For some reason my webbernetz sped up a couple of months ago. I don't know why. I didn't change my service.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

thanks plow

Bitches say the exact opposite tho about my cawk. Crappy Down, Decent Up, Whaaaaaaaaaa?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Plowboy,
So I am basically paying a shitload of $$$$ monthly for crappy downloading and uploading speeds?!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

lol

Ping is the time it takes for your computer to connect to the server



Da said:


> Hi Plowboy,
> So I am basically paying a shitload of $$$$ monthly for crappy downloading and uploading speeds?!


Yep, they aren't great.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Here's the test from the hardwired desktop.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

So the lower the ping the better?

YOU SEE THAT GUYS HE SAID I HAVE GREAT PING IN YO FACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Yep, lower is better.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Nick G said:


>


Wow check out these guys stats..these are really really good right? I bet they have tiny Japanese scientists working overtime inside their PCs.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^ Those are just amazing. I wonder if they were from their connections at work?

I could fill HDDs faster than I could ship them in with connections like that.


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

Meh :/


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

so here is my work speed of my 32 bit machine:




ShoalNotShark said:


> mine is faster in the morning..... odd but i guess it makes sense.


Wow check out these guys stats..these are really really good right? I bet they have tiny Japanese scientists working overtime inside their PCs.
[/quote]
yeah dude my old job, where that was taken from, the internet was fuckin real fast and i was right next to the server room....

this is the speed for my 64 bit machine ... but this machine is running some heavy software so the slow speed doesnt surprise me.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

HAHA, forgot I even said that. Should I be looking forward to a motivational poster on that lol?

The rez by Flandeau, Yankton, or Brule (sp?)? I think the Brule rez is around there too?!?! Grad school in USD or SDSU?

your upload is still kick ass


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

hahaha... im not sure to be honest about the reservation... i know it was SDSU. 
nah, its just funny cus when people around here say where they are born they are all like NY or NJ then im like "south dakota" which always invokes the question "what the hell?" hahahaha. this will be the perfect time to insert your line hahaha.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Didn't fuigure you would know the rez. I can hardly remember them myself.

Is your old man an engineer too?

Glad I gave you a quick line to take a shot at my state. Lol, use at will.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

hahaha, nah its just funny, no shot.... i cant take shots at something i really dont know about. i could use that line to describe people in jersey too haha.
nah my dad is an editor and writer... and basically is completely flummoxed that i am an engineer and my little bro is a mech engineering major in college haha. we presume that we got our science from our mom who is a Nurse Practitioner.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I wasn't worried about malice.

I honestly didn't know they had degrees in that, especially at the grad level.

I didn't know you had a bro in school for engineering too. That's awesome. I hope he kicks ass in it.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah he has his masters in english, which i think he got then at SDSU and creative writing.

yeah my bro is just getting into the tougher engineering classes... it was funny this past weekend i had a party and we were hammered and i was explaining diesel engine cycles to him which ended up leading to derivatives and man... math is almost as good at getting people to leave the room as farting. hahaha.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Nick G said:


> yeah he has his masters in english, which i think he got then at SDSU and creative writing.
> 
> yeah my bro is just getting into the tougher engineering classes... it was funny this past weekend i had a party and we were hammered and i was explaining diesel engine cycles to him which ended up leading to derivatives and man... *math is almost as good at getting people to leave the room as farting. hahaha.*


An important lesson for any engineer.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

yes hahahaha.
your a mech. engineer too right? are you still in school or what?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm and industrial engineer. My older bro is a ME with a MET minor, and my lil bro is a Chem E that's looking to go into bio chem for grad school.

We're all still in school yet, but my older bro graduates this may. Me and my lil bro graduate the may after. My lil bro is 2 yrs younger than me. I came into colledge a lil undecided. lol

I enjoyed farming/ranching and wasn't sure I wanted to leave that. I also jumped degrees 2yrs ago.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

true, thats cool.... family full of engineers... your mom must love the fact that nothing will ever stay broken haha. industrial eh? i work with an industrial engineer on some projects, cool ass dude .... what he does is really interesting, i have actually considered switching to it. i jumped majors too from computer science in school.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

My mom is actualy better at most of the electonic stuff than me. She went to school for computer programing in 1980s something. She actually helped me build my first computer.

My old man started in SDSU a couple years earlier than mom for ME and he got kicked out of that campuss for being passed out drunk in his Torino right in front of one of the girls dorms blocking both doors. Then he went to BH to be with mom and got kicked out again for lighting fireworks in a bathroom on the top floor of one of the dorms or something. After that he went to Colorado to do mostly construction a few years as a welder, and finally back to the family farm when my Gpa had health issues. At least it's hard to get kicked of a family farm. lol

I actually thought about going into Comp Sci for a while before I made the jump to IE. I'm glad I went the direction I did. I love the subject matter, but I still take a few programming classes for C++ because I enjoy it.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)




----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Actually, the reason for my "slow" speeds was because of my computer...My roommate just got a new PC and ran a speed test (since we both have Verizon FIOS) and he is downloading at 25Mb/s and uploading at 11Mb/s!....Damn, well my 'puter is at the infamous 5-year old mark..Time to save some extra $$$ and get a new one!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)




----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, this is a slight improvement from my previous speeds!...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Da said:


> Well, this is a slight improvement from my previous speeds!...


show off.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> Well, this is a slight improvement from my previous speeds!...


show off.
[/quote]

No man, it's nothing like that!..Did you see my crappy download speed on page 4 of this thread?!..I got like 4,472 kb/s on the download and only 708kb/s on the upload side! I'm just elated and happy that I am not getting rooked by Verizon FIOS which was my initial reaction!....I'm wondering now if it was a glitch in the system or not or due to heavy traffic usage.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

His Majesty said:


>


Mines roughly the same as yours...all the americans seem to have much faster connections, we are getting shafted


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


>


Mines roughly the same as yours...*all the americans seem to have much faster connections, we are getting shafted*
[/quote]

too true mate


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Da said:


> Well, this is a slight improvement from my previous speeds!...


show off.
[/quote]

No man, it's nothing like that!..Did you see my crappy download speed on page 4 of this thread?!..I got like 4,472 kb/s on the download and only 708kb/s on the upload side! I'm just elated and happy that I am not getting rooked by Verizon FIOS which was my initial reaction!....I'm wondering now if it was a glitch in the system or not or due to heavy traffic usage.
[/quote]

I was joking....


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> Well, this is a slight improvement from my previous speeds!...


show off.
[/quote]

No man, it's nothing like that!..Did you see my crappy download speed on page 4 of this thread?!..I got like 4,472 kb/s on the download and only 708kb/s on the upload side! I'm just elated and happy that I am not getting rooked by Verizon FIOS which was my initial reaction!....I'm wondering now if it was a glitch in the system or not or due to heavy traffic usage.
[/quote]

I was joking....:laugh:
[/quote]

I know you were man!..







..It's all good!...but at first, I was like what the hell is going on when I posted my original numbers..Even Plowboy said that something seemed amiss...Well, it's nice to know that I'm at full strength again!...I'll be slamming the porn sites pretty hard at this speed!...





















Here is another update...


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

so if lower the ping the better. does it mean 0 ping is the best and you cant gett better than that. or can ping go into minus numbers?

sorry but if its a silly question but i dont even know what ping is


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

0 is best.

Ping is just the time in milliseconds it takes your compter to access a server. For this disscusions purposes time can't go backwards. So it can't be less than zero.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


>


\note locations and speeds

Psycho fish lives in Norfolk NE


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I noticed yours is from Norfolk and you have Cox service.. We dont even have Cox available to us here.. haha

Not sure why mine is going out of Sioux City either we have Qwest available in town...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

psychofish said:


> I noticed yours is from Norfolk and you have Cox service.. We dont even have Cox available to us here.. haha
> 
> Not sure why mine is going out of Sioux City either we have Qwest available in town...


Hi Psychofish,
Well, you are supposed to choose the location/city that is nearest where you live..If your speed test came out of Sioux City it means that you clicked on that location prior to doing the speed test because it always ask you for a location..Pick a location nearest you and you should get better speed and connection numbers.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

I have found the Best ever



this is from the computer at my university


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

His Majesty said:


> I have found the Best ever
> 
> 
> 
> this is from the computer at my university


Universities, Jobs, don't count HM!..







only residential homes!..(i.e. your own computer)...It's a known fact that most places of employment and Universities have direct connections and lines to their respective ISP's and of'course top of the line, maximum bandwidth and the best speed packages (T3, OC-1, OC-3)...So, in essence, your cheating!..







...but seriously, I think the original intent of the OP and/or of this thread was our connection/speed at home.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Da said:


> I have found the Best ever
> 
> 
> 
> this is from the computer at my university


Universities, Jobs, don't count HM!..:laugh: only residential homes!..(i.e. your own computer)...It's a known fact that most places of employment and Universities have direct connections and lines to their respective ISP's and of'course top of the line, maximum bandwidth and the best speed packages (T3, OC-1, OC-3)...So, in essence, your cheating!..:rasp: ...but seriously, I think the original intent of the OP and/or of this thread was our connection/speed at home.
[/quote]

I think it's cool to see these huge numbers.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree, Plowboy!..I was just ribbin' HM a little bit...Honestly, I was a little bit jealous and overwhelmed when I saw those numbers!...It don't get much better than that!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

It gets better than that. Go here to beg for it.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Plowboy said:


> It gets better than that. Go here to beg for it.


It won't let me go there...I keep trying to log on and get "operation aborted" message error..are you getting this as well?!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Mine worked a couple of months ago, but it can be bitchy for some ppl. I've been telling everyone I know to sign up for that. lol

How kick ass would it be to be able to download a full BR-rip in 10-20 seconds?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^^yeah, for real!..and I thought downloading a 700MB file in 5-6 minutes was impressive!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

almost unbelieveable huh? I hope the test works

Check out this chart I found from speedtest.net. This is almost completely upside down compared to what I was expecting.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

not much better


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Da said:


> I have found the Best ever
> 
> 
> 
> this is from the computer at my university


Universities, Jobs, don't count HM!..:laugh: only residential homes!..(i.e. your own computer)...It's a known fact that most places of employment and Universities have direct connections and lines to their respective ISP's and of'course top of the line, maximum bandwidth and the best speed packages (T3, OC-1, OC-3)...So, in essence, your cheating!..:rasp: ...but seriously, I think the original intent of the OP and/or of this thread was our connection/speed at home.
[/quote]

your just jealous :rasp:

you wish your numbers were as big as mine. seriously impressed though with my university. 
its a real shame however than downloading illegal films and music is banned or i think everyone would just be sitting there downloading everything they could.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Plowboy said:


> almost unbelieveable huh? I hope the test works
> 
> Check out this chart I found from speedtest.net. This is almost completely upside down compared to what I was expecting.


Actually, I'm not one bit surprised...there are certain things that we lag behind in where the rest of the world is seemingly light years ahead of ...we can put men on the moon, build hydrogen bombs that can wipe out entire continents in no time flat, have lot's of $$$$, power, etc, etc...but yet we still can't get decent download/upload speeds on the internet with all of our advanced technology?!!...I mean relatively speaking, of'course...and I am refering to the average household, not some big corporation or university that has a direct landline connection.

P.S.
that link is still broken, but I'll keep tryin'...


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

the link is? I thought you were talking about the log in deal. That's ephed. I email it all the time. I declare war against the intarwebz! whos with me!?!?!?

Just google "google" and something about "1gigabit connection" to get the details on it. I'm sure there is another place to beg for it.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

His Majesty said:


> the link is? I thought you were talking about the log in deal. That's ephed. I email it all the time. I declare war against the intarwebz! whos with me!?!?!?
> 
> Just google "google" and something about "1gigabit connection" to get the details on it. I'm sure there is another place to beg for it.


yeah, that is what I meant..Every time I try to click on the link, It blocks me and I get an error message saying "Operation aborted".


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

when i click the link it takes me to google page telling me how they are doing trial runs on some new fiber optic stuff to get better internet speeds for all. dunno if that what its suposed to be or not

oh and Da'manster i posted my home one up earlier. its totally sh*t. one of the worst :laugh: although it runs real smooth and no problems.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

That's where it is supposed to take you. HM


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

in that case Link is working for me


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Only getting 5.7mb download.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

closer server


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

12 down 1 up


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Da said:


> the link is? I thought you were talking about the log in deal. That's ephed. I email it all the time. I declare war against the intarwebz! whos with me!?!?!?
> 
> Just google "google" and something about "1gigabit connection" to get the details on it. I'm sure there is another place to beg for it.


yeah, that is what I meant..Every time I try to click on the link, It blocks me and I get an error message saying "Operation aborted".
[/quote]

I am the original posted from 2 years ago and I got that speed from a terminal server that was in a dedicated server farm. In other words my internet was usually maxed out near the 100mbps speed of my network card!

At home I don't get anything close to that.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

should be 50 down and 5 up


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

winkyee your hijacking a school internet connection?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> winkyee your hijacking a school internet connection?


Work Connection for Him...


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

damn thats better


----------

